# What are the best period performances recordings of JS Bach Brandenburg Concertos?



## JSBach85

Hi,

I have been always interested in Brandenburg Concertos since I started listening baroque music. I am now overseas living in Mexico but I will come back Spain (home) soon, where I have a great baroque music collection. I currently own those ones:

- Musica Antiqua Koln - Goebel
- I Barocchisti - Diego Fasolis
- Concerto Italiano - Rinaldo Alessandrini
- Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

I am looking for other period performances (Historically informed performance) recordings, not interested in modern instrument orchestras at all. Do you have more suggestions?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Pinnock with English Concert


----------



## chromatic owl

Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Richard Egarr and Academie of Ancient Music probably have a recording. I like all mentioned artists, but haven't heard I Barocchisti.


----------



## Granate

Thanks, I also need this thread as I have only been able to enjoy Karajan's recording from the 60s, even over Pinnock!


----------



## premont

It is difficult to suggest anything, because there are so many options. 
And all are worthwhile in their own right - believe me.
So priorities depend first and foremost on ones taste.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Thanks, I also need this thread as I have only been able to enjoy Karajan's recording from the 60s, even over Pinnock!


Did you ever heard Peter Schreier recording on Philips......


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Try the Il Giardino Armonico performance out - quite flamboyant and colorful performances (It's my favorite, along with the Alessandrini)


----------



## Triplets

I haven't heard Pinnock or the Freibergers, but my past experience with the former is usually very favorable, and with the latter is that they play everything to fast. I have Jordi Savall and have owned Hogwood in the past but it has vanished from my collection. I would recommend Pinnock or Savall as safe bets


----------



## JSBach85

premont said:


> It is difficult to suggest anything, because there are so many options.
> And all are worthwhile in their own right - believe me.
> So priorities depend first and foremost on ones taste.


I know, but considering I have yet 4 recordings, also that half or even 3/4 of existing recordings are performed by modern instrument orchestras and I can consider more than one option, the list is not as extensive. Also among period instrument orchestras not alll of them are on top or older recordings being currently surpassed by latest recordings.

None of you mentioned, for example, Dunedin Consort. As far as I know, its director, John Butt, is one of the most active performers in terms of OvPP practices. What do you think about their Brandenburg Concertos? Is a smaller orchestra compared with other you mentioned?


----------



## JSBach85

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Richard Egarr and Academie of Ancient Music probably have a recording. I like all mentioned artists, but haven't heard I Barocchisti.


Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G major BWV 1048 / Fasolis






Enjoy it!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Granate said:


> Thanks, I also need this thread as I have only been able to enjoy Karajan's recording from the 60s, even over Pinnock!


If you like Karajan, try Britten. Absolutely beautiful!

I have never understood the "historically informed" movement. Isn't the point to enjoy the music? For all we know Bach himself would have preferred his works on modern instruments.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

JSBach85 said:


> Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G major BWV 1048 / Fasolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it!


Very nice! I'll look into this.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

WOWIE! This is aweome! 


JSBach85 said:


> Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G major BWV 1048 / Fasolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it!


----------



## Granate

Brahmsianhorn said:


> If you like Karajan, try Britten. Absolutely beautiful!
> 
> I have never understood the "historically informed" movement. Isn't the point to enjoy the music? For all we know Bach himself would have preferred his works on modern instruments.


Absolutely agree. From what I have heard Bach's music has not been corrupted by modern orchestras, but made even greater. After trying HIP I still love the Karajan and Klemperer Matthäus-Passion.


----------



## Bulldog

Brahmsianhorn said:


> I have never understood the "historically informed" movement. Isn't the point to enjoy the music?


Most certainly, and that's why I always reach for period instrument recordings of baroque orchestral music. :tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog

JSBach85 said:


> I know, but considering I have yet 4 recordings, also that half or even 3/4 of existing recordings are performed by modern instrument orchestras


My experience has been that most new recordings of the Brandenburgs over the past 25 years have been by period instrument groups.


----------



## JSBach85

I did some quick research, some of my options are the following:

- Il Giardino armonico - Giovanni Antonini
- Bach Collegium Japan - Suzuki
- The English Concert - Trevor Pinnock
- Le Concert des Nations - Jordi Savall
- Dunedin Consort - John Butt
- Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment - Paul Goodwin
- Freiburger Barockorchester
- Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra - Koopman
- The Academy of Ancient Music - Christopher Hogwood
- The Academy of Ancient Music - Richard Egarr


----------



## premont

JSBach85 said:


> I know, but considering I have yet 4 recordings, also *that half or even 3/4 of existing* *recordings are performed by modern instrument orchestras *


Over-estimated I think. I shall do a count, when I get the time.



JSBach85 said:


> None of you mentioned, for example, Dunedin Consort. As far as I know, its director, John Butt, is one of the most active performers in terms of OvPP practices. What do you think about their Brandenburg Concertos? Is a smaller orchestra compared with other you mentioned?


Butt's recording is rather good (small ensemble, low pitch). But I prefer Egarr's recording, which shares the same charecteristics, finding it more noble.


----------



## premont

JSBach85 said:


> I did some quick research, some of my options are the following:
> 
> Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment - *Paul Goodwin
> *


Are we talking about a live DVD version or something, because the official OAE recording (on CD) is lead by the violin soloists (not the same in each concerto) and not by Goodwin.


----------



## CMonteverdi

My 2 cents:

Giardino armonico - Antonini
Cafe Zimmermann - Valetti

LK


----------



## yetti66

How about Bruno Walter conducting Mahler's 9th - that is a great performance that is "period" authentic.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Jordi Savall with Les Concert des Nations


----------



## Vaneyes

1. OAE/Huggett (Virgin)
2. AAM/Hogwood (Decca)
3. MAK/Goebel (DG)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

CMonteverdi said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> Giardino armonico - Antonini
> Cafe Zimmermann - Valetti
> 
> LK


Agreed! I would add Koln and perhaps Leonhardt on Seon.


----------



## JSBach85

premont said:


> Are we talking about a live DVD version or something, because the official OAE recording (on CD) is lead by the violin soloists (not the same in each concerto) and not by Goodwin.


Maybe I am wrong... I was taling about this one:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Brandenburg-Concertos-Johann-Sebastian/dp/B00000J2PP/ref=sr_1_30?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1487708216&sr=1-30&keywords=brandenburg+orchestra


----------



## JSBach85

premont said:


> Are we talking about a live DVD version or something, because the official OAE recording (on CD) is lead by the violin soloists (not the same in each concerto) and not by Goodwin.


Maybe I am wrong... I was talking about this one:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Brandenburg-Concertos-Johann-Sebastian/dp/B00000J2PP/ref=sr_1_30?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1487708216&sr=1-30&keywords=brandenburg+orchestra


----------



## Bulldog

JSBach85 said:


> Maybe I am wrong... I was talking about this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Brandenburg-Concertos-Johann-Sebastian/dp/B00000J2PP/ref=sr_1_30?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1487708216&sr=1-30&keywords=brandenburg+orchestra


Yes, that's the correct set. However, Goodwin only directs in nos. 1 and 2. No. 3 is Alison Bury, no. 4 & 6 is Monica Huggett, and no. 5 has Elizabeth Wallfisch at the helm. Hope that clears up the issue.


----------



## premont

Bulldog said:


> Yes, that's the correct set. However, Goodwin only directs in nos. 1 and 2. No. 3 is Alison Bury, no. 4 & 6 is Monica Huggett, and no. 5 has Elizabeth Wallfisch at the helm. Hope that clears up the issue.


No, it confuses the issue, because you are wrong. According to the liner notes of the original release (Virgin Classics 1988,which I own) Concerto no. 1 is lead by Catherine Macintosh and Concerto no. 2 by Monica Huggett. The other concertos are lead by the ones you write.


----------



## premont

JSBach85 said:


> Maybe I am wrong... I was talking about this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Brandenburg-Concertos-Johann-Sebastian/dp/B00000J2PP/ref=sr_1_30?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1487708216&sr=1-30&keywords=brandenburg+orchestra


Yes, this is what I supposed.


----------



## Bulldog

premont said:


> No, it confuses the issue, because you are wrong. According to the liner notes of the original release (Virgin Classics 1988,which I own) Concerto no. 1 is lead by Catherine Macintosh and Concerto no. 2 by Monica Huggett. The other concertos are lead by the ones you write.


I also have the original release but no booklet. So I was going by the artist listings provided by Naxos Music Library. Sorry about that.


----------



## premont

Bulldog said:


> I also have the original release but no booklet. So I was going by the artist listings provided by Naxos Music Library. Sorry about that.


Certainly not your fault. But we can conclude, that the informations from the Naxos Music Library should be taken with some caution.


----------



## Bulldog

premont said:


> Certainly not your fault. But we can conclude, that the informations from the Naxos Music Library should be taken with some caution.


At least NML didn't have Goodwin doing all the conducting and playing all the instruments.


----------

